# 7dp5dt - have i tested too early?



## princessmay (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi all,

I am currently on my 4th embryo transfer.  My first IVF cycle resulted in my son being born with no embryos to freeze.  My 2nd IVF cycle resulted in a BFP followed by a miscarriage due to Patau syndrome and 4 embryos to freeze, the 3rd transfer resulted in a BFP with identical twins which I miscarried at nine weeks due to twin to twin transfusion syndrome. 

I am currently on my 4th transfer and today is 7dp5dt.  I tested this morning and this afternoon and there was nothing on the test.  In my previous pregnancies I have tested early and always shown a BFP early.  I can't recall how early I normally test.  Is 7dp5dt too early?  I know some people are getting accurate results this early but is this unusual or is it more usual to get a BFP after 7dp5dt.

My history is 3 previous losses prior to starting IVF (one an ectopic) and diagnosis of ashermans syndrome and a clotting disorder.

Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I think yes you may have tested a little early as that is 12dpo/ec

I tested early also and got BFN until 15dpo when i got a bfp and hes now 4

Perhaps leave it for a few more days and retest           



Donna


----------



## lunacat (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi, just to say I tested on d9 after d3 et and it was negative and I was so upset. Tested positive today, the OTD (13 days  after ET. )  So don't worry, day 7 is really early to test, best of luck! xxx


----------



## princessmay (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you ladies and congratulations on your BFP lunacat.

I also tested today on a FR test and got a BFN!

Will try to hold off now until later in the week.


----------

